# Vape King Flavours Now R90 30ML



## Gizmo (23/6/16)

*We are pleased to announce that Vape King Flavours are now R90.00 for 30ML that is a 25% saving. Never has local E-Liquid been so affordable!

http://www.vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/vape-king-e-liquids.html*​

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Viper_SA (23/6/16)

I wish other vendors would follow suit


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/6/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I wish other vendors would follow suit



In all fairness to the other vendors if I may  These are the straight forward single note Vape King Flavors, they are straight forward flavors and not in glass bottles etc.. With other flavors, the amount of different ingredients that goes into making them and the processes involved to get the complex flavors it is very hard to get it to this price point

Reactions: Like 7


----------

